# Intrum & (...)



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2003)

Wenn man sich die Anschrift von beiden näher ansieht, befinden sich beide in der Pallaswiesenstraße 180.

Evtl. steht da Methode dahinter. Erst mal mit Intrum Inkasso betreiben und dann ein Büro weiter zum (...) weiterschieben.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass (...) als Gesellschafter bei Intrum sitzen. Wenn die schlau waren, sind Strohmänner eingesetzt.

Man sollte mal den Handelsregisterauszug einsehen.
Wer hat in Dortmund die Möglichkeit das zu tun?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2003)

*Intrum&(...)*

Hi Moritz, 
vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Habe auch Ärger
mit Talkline.

Peter


----------



## crusador (26 Juli 2003)

hi @all, hab längere Zeit nicht mehr gepostet, weil ich dachte meine Sache wäre ausgestanden - schade eigentlich. Intrum schein mit einer neuen (? hab noch nichts dergleichen gelesen) Masche zu kommen. aber erst nochmal ein kurzer Überblick:

23.7.02: Rechnung mit 0190-Nummer bekommen (ca. 25€), entsprechenden Betrag nicht bezahlt    <- und ich habe keinem Dialer zugestimmt
Post von Talkline, auf die erste MAhnung hab ich reagiert, danach nicht mehr
KEINE Post von Intrum
Anfang des Jahresa(?) Post von (...)
Februar 03: Widerspruch gegen gerichtlichen MAhnbescheid eingelegt


und jetzt
26.7.03
Post von Intrum:


Sie haben gegen den von unseren Rechtsanwälten beantragten Mahnbescheid Widerspruch eingelegt [ach, nein, wirklich! - hat lange gedauert bis ihr das bemerkt habt!]

Erforderlich wäre nunmehr die Durchfürhung des Prozessverfahrens [seh ich anders...]. Dies ist für sie mit erheblichen Mehrkosten verbunden, da Sie für die anfallenden GErichtskosten sowie die Rechtsanwaltskosten aufkommen müssen [sagen wir, der Verlierer muss dafür aufkommen, und das bin bei der momentanen Tendenzd er rechtssprechung nicht ich]

Diese Kosten können sie sich sparen!   [sie auch!]

Wir seind bereit auf ein Prozessverfahren zu verzichten, wenn sie mit uns eine Zahlungsvereinbarung treffen und den Widerspruch bis zum 8.8.03 bei Gericht zurücknehmen [wie nett von euch!]

Bitte teilen sie uns schriftlich oder telefonisch mit, ab wann und in welcher Höhe Sie mit den Zahlungen beginenn werden [kein Thema...]

Die aktuell offene Gesamtforderung beträgt EUR 104.95 [hey, die haben sich diesen Brif nicht nochmal berechnet!]

Zahlungen sind...  et cetera et cetera


Mit freundlichen Grüßen....      [besonders lustig fand ich:]        ***FAIR PLAY***
   PLEASE!!!

auf der Rückseite befindet sich ein Muster, wie ein Breif an das GEricht aussehen könnte


Wie aus meiner Kommentierung herauszuhören sein dürfte halte ich das für einen VErzweiflungsakt. HAb ich damit quasi schon gewonnen? Sind ähnliche Vorgehensweisen bekannt?    Soll ich denen ne antwort schreiben? wenn ja, mit was drinnen?


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juli 2003)

Gewonnen ist mal noch gar nichts!
Dieses Schreiben ist offensichtlich der Versuch (verzweifelt oder nicht - wissen wir ja nicht   ), eine aussergerichtliche Akzeptanz der Forderung zu erreichen.
Die Antwort an die Intrum sollte auch diesbezüglich ausfallen. 
Solange wie die "Mandantin" nicht den Beweis antritt, dass ihre Forderung gerechtfertigt ist, wird es auch keine Akzeptanz einer Zahlung geben.
Es bleibt der Gegenseite nun nur noch der Weg, auf dem Klageweg diesen Beweis anzutreten.
Du musst allerdings nicht antworten, sondern kannst die Klageschrift der Gegenseite abwarten, so sie denn tatsächlich kommt...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2003)

In der Tat, Talkline tut sich im Moment negativ hervor. Habe einen Mandanten mit dem gleichen Problem.  Normalerweise läuft es so, dass Talkline seine Forderung aus der dialermäßig erhöhten Telefonrechnung an die Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH abtritt. Wenn die beim Eintreiben der Forderung keinen Erfolg haben, übernimmt die Kanzlei (...) die gerichtliche Geltendmachung. Das ist aber eher normal. Auch die gleiche Adresse von Intrum und (...) beinhaltet nix Verdächtiges; es ist eher normal, dass ein Inkassobüro mit einer Kanzlei zusammenarbeitet, im gleichen Stockwerk oder sogar im gleichen Büro sitzt.

Das Problem ist die Talkline bzw. deren Content-Anbieter, die häufig im Ausland sitzen. Talkline als Netzbetreiber kann deren Forderungen geltend. machen. Gerne genommen: Sun Infomedia und andere, angesiedelt in Dänemark oder Mallorca.

Um sich effektiv zu wehren, sollte man am besten nachweisen können, dass ein Dialer auf dem PC war - Sachverständigengutachten? Kann man das nicht, sollte man darauf bestehen, dass Talkline (bzw. Intrum) den bewussten Vertragsschluss nachweist (z.B. per Screenshot des anbieterspezifischen Dialerfensters). Es ist fraglich, ob der Einzelverbindungsnachweis als Beweis ausreicht.


----------



## Raimund (26 Juli 2003)

*Doglein und die Hintermänner und -frauen*

 
@jura-martin,

vielen Dank für Deine geradezu innovativen Formulierungen und Argumente.

Da ich noch dazu lernen möchte, noch eine Frage:

Welche vertraglichen Beziehungen bestehen eigentlich zwischen Doglein und den ausländischen "Content"-Anbietern? Warum trennt sich die nicht von solchen Leuten, wenn es da immer wieder Probleme gibt?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Dino (26 Juli 2003)

Hat Talkline möglicherweise schon einmal vorab an seine Vertragspartner gezahlt, die da irgendwo in in Nassau einen Briefkasten an einen Zaunpfahl geschraubt haben? Geht es denen ans Eingemachte, dass sie jetzt zusehen müssen, wie sie ihr Geld wiederbekommen.

Wenn das so wäre, kann es nicht das Problem der über den Tisch gezogenen Verbraucher sein. Dann müsste sich das Unternehmen selbst an die eigene Nase fassen und sich einmal darüber Gedanken machen, warum ihre Kunden dort sitzen, wo ich gern Urlaub machen würde.
Vor Allem hätten sie rechtzeitig, nämlich bei Vertragsabschluss, darüber nachdenken sollen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juli 2003)

Wie kommen auch diese renitenten Enduser bloß dazu einfach mal nicht zu bezahlen...
Tz, tz, tz
 :lol:


----------



## crusador (26 Juli 2003)

der brief beginnt übrigens mit "sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" - ist also ein normaler Standartdruck


ich habe eine "kleinigkeit" vergessen:   ich habe bereits einmal (zeitpunkt weiss ich leider im mom net - ich glaube nach einem (...)-schreiben) Talkline ein Angebot über einen Vergleich gemacht, ohne Antwort zu erhalten. 

Also wenn ich jetzt einen Brief an Intrum schreiben würde, würde ich da z.B. einbauen dass
- ich - nochmals betont - nie einem Vertragsschluss zugestimmt habe 
- sie mir das bis heute noch nicht bewiesen haben
- ich bereits Talkline gegenüber bekräftigt habe, dass ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen, bzw ihnen einen Vergleich vorgeschlagen habe (um das Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen und den nebenkosten, die weit höher sind als die hauptforderung, aus dem weg zu gehen)
- die derzeitige Rechtssprechung mir zu Gute kommt 
  (ein paar Beispiéle aus der letzten Zeit)
- es daher auch sein könnte, dass SIE dei Kosten für die Verhandlung tragen müssen
- es mir scheint, dass sie sich nicht sonderlich sicher sind, ihr Geld zu bekommen, weil sie mich sonst schon lange verklagt hätten


soll ich das tun? hat jemand noch ein paar Tips?       hat (...) vielleicht nicht schon irgendeine Frist versäumt?


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juli 2003)

Warum willst Du denn soviel Munition liefern?
Ich würde klipp und klar reinschreiben, dass ich keinerlei Veranlassung habe, über einen aussergerichtlichen Vergleich auch nur nachzudenken, da es die "Mandantin" nicht nötig hatte auf das zeitige Angebot diesbezüglich einzugehen. Die Forderung ist bestritten und die "Mandantin" hat bis heute keine Beweise für die Richtigkeit der Forderung vorgelegt.
Ich wünsche dann noch einen guten Tag ... oder so.


----------



## Rechenknecht (27 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst Du denn soviel Munition liefern?
> Ich würde klipp und klar reinschreiben, dass ich keinerlei Veranlassung habe, über einen aussergerichtlichen Vergleich auch nur nachzudenken, da es die "Mandantin" nicht nötig hatte auf das zeitige Angebot diesbezüglich einzugehen. Die Forderung ist bestritten und die "Mandantin" hat bis heute keine Beweise für die Richtigkeit der Forderung vorgelegt.
> Ich wünsche dann noch einen guten Tag ... oder so.


Genau!!!


----------



## Dino (27 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> ...über einen aussergerichtlichen Vergleich auch nur nachzudenken...



Ist ein Vergleichsangebot nicht auch gleichzeitig ein Zeichen von Unsicherheit bzw. ein Eingeständnis, dass man da wohl möglicherweise unter Umständen eventuell doch auf etwas geklickt hat?

So verständlich, wie diese Reaktion auch sein mag, wird sie möglicherweise nachteilig ausgelegt werden können.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Comedian1 (27 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## crusador (27 Juli 2003)

ich hielt eine längere Antwort für besser, um denen zu zeigen, dass ich mich ein bisschen mit der Materie auseinandergestezt habe, aber wenn ihr meint...  :lol: 

ich denke mal ich werde dann das mit dem Vergleich ganz weglassen und einfach kurz hervorheben, dass mich talkline auf meine reklamation, was die legalität der Verbindung angeht, immer mit irgendwelchen Standartschreiben abgetan hat und mir keine Beweise  über eine Rechtmäßigkeit, die von mir bestritten wird, geliefert hat. Deswegen käme es für mich nicht in Frage einen Vergleich anzustreben.

Und bevor ich weiter mit ihnen kommunizieren würde, bräuchte ich erst einmal einen Wisch, der mir aufzeigt, dass Intrum und (...) überhaupt in Namen von Talkline und in diesem meinen speziellen Fall Forderungen stellen dürfen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2003)

*Ans Gericht schreiben*

Ich würde an das Gericht schreiben und schnellstmöglich einen Termin für die Hauptverhandlung beantragen.
Dann ist Intrium dran, die Klage zu begründen. Wenn sie vom Erfolg überzeugt wären, dann hätten sie das längst gemacht. 
An Intrium zu schreiben bringt sicherlich nichts.


----------



## crusador (27 Juli 2003)

> Ich würde an das Gericht schreiben und schnellstmöglich einen Termin für die Hauptverhandlung beantragen.



ich will das unheil nicht hinaufbeschwören.    von mir aus brauchen die ja nichts zu machen. und je länger ich warte, desto mehr kundenfreundliche Urteile wird es geben, an die sich die richter halten können - dachte ich mir jetzt mal so 



> Dann ist Intrium dran, die Klage zu begründen. Wenn sie vom Erfolg überzeugt wären, dann hätten sie das längst gemacht.


jo - denke ich auch



> An Intrium zu schreiben bringt sicherlich nichts


ich zeige meinen guten Willen, das kann nur hilfreich sein


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2003)

*auch talklineärger*

Hallo zusammen! auch ich bin opfer eines talklinedialer und wollte euch fragen wie ich denn nun weiter vorgehen soll.ich hab bisher ale schreiben ignoriert(intrum (...) ....) hab nun aber post vom amtsgericht hünfeld bekommen. und kann kann ich einspruch einlegen. und zwar gegen den kompletten betrag oder gegen den teilbetrag. und  da liegt mein problem. soll ich weiter die post ignorieren oder soll ich einspruch einlegen, und wenn ja- gegen was? alles oder nur den teilbetrag? 
viele dank für eure kompetente hilfe
benny


----------



## Comedian1 (27 Juli 2003)

*Re: auch talklineärger*

gelöscht


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2003)

*problem von benny1*

hi comiedian1

ich bin der mitbewohner von benny1 und genauso davon betroffen. es wohl ein betrügerischer dialer, da wir so was nie in anspruch genommen haben oder nehmen wollten.
ich habe auch schon an einspruch gedacht - es wird dann wohl das beste sein richtig?


----------



## Lumumba (22 August 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Warum willst Du denn soviel Munition liefern?
> Ich würde klipp und klar reinschreiben, dass ich keinerlei Veranlassung habe, über einen aussergerichtlichen Vergleich auch nur nachzudenken, da es die "Mandantin" nicht nötig hatte auf das zeitige Angebot diesbezüglich einzugehen. Die Forderung ist bestritten und die "Mandantin" hat bis heute keine Beweise für die Richtigkeit der Forderung vorgelegt.
> Ich wünsche dann noch einen guten Tag ... oder so.



Ich hab das erhalten und so beantwortet! 
THX für die Worte, die ich gesucht hatte...


----------



## mariziman (25 August 2003)

*TL - Intrum - (...) - Abzocke*

Hallo - es ist wirklich sehr interessant dies alles zu lesen. Ich bin jetzt so weit, dass ich nach Schriftwechsel mit TL und dann Mahnung von Intrum (auf die ich nicht reagiert habe) nun Post von (...) erhalten habe und vor 3 Tagen der Forderung aus den "bekannten" Gründen widersprochen habe. Ich teilte diesen Herren mit, dass ich nicht bezahlen werde und sollten sie die Forderung aufrecht erhalten, werde ich Anzeige erstatten und es auf eine gerichtliche Klärung ankommen lassen.
(Und dies ohne Rechtschutzversicherung !!  :-? ) Dabei geht es mir nicht so gut  :cry: 
Aber die kriegen keinen Cent von mir!! Die Forderung von ursprünglich 55€ ist nun auf weit über 100 € angestiegen!
Da heißt es....  alle zur Verfügung stehenden Daumen drücken !!!!
mariziman


----------



## mariziman (25 August 2003)

crusador schrieb:
			
		

> der brief beginnt übrigens mit "sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" - ist also ein normaler Standartdruck
> 
> 
> ich habe eine "kleinigkeit" vergessen:   ich habe bereits einmal (zeitpunkt weiss ich leider im mom net - ich glaube nach einem (...)-schreiben) Talkline ein Angebot über einen Vergleich gemacht, ohne Antwort zu erhalten.
> ...




Hy - nur zur Info für mich: Hast Du schon wieder irgend etwas von (...) gehört?? 
mariziman


----------

